# Panama city's growing skyline



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

A lot of buildings and condos built in the 80s and 90s were cheap and with mediocre designs, however more emphasis is being put into building designs, budgets are expanding, and the current line up of current and upcoming projects in Panama has more than a few excellent designs.

A few recent shots:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

wow, I want more pics!


----------



## argueta1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Amazing city and amazing images!


----------



## ferpow23 (Jun 10, 2009)

PanaManiac said:


> *MIAMI*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UM just saying, miami has an amazing skyline, and that pic of miami is f***ing old the four seasons hotel miami is just breaking ground which was in 19 f***ing 98!!! URGHHHHHHHHHHHH :bash:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panama city's skyline is indeed amazing, great


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Where are the palm trees and the beaches and the forts? I hope Panama doesn't plan to abandon the rainforests within city limits or leave the beaches as they are. I want Panama to be a mix of Havana, Miami, and Singapore. I hope they find the right balance.


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

so great pic and so great city

i only can say this city is WOW !!!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

love how high the buildings that are going up are. great for the people of Panama.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Panamá positevely impressed me!!! I am Brasilian and never saw some city in this very unknown country =)

thanks for sharing your country photos =)


----------

